# overnight trip in venice. any sportfishers?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I need to find a sportfisher in venice, or a boat from orange beach area that is heading down to veince. Anyone know of any? All i can find are cats and center consoles. We want a full two day trip and in the cold of feb. a sportfisher will be needed. i need the trip to be feb 4-5


----------



## Homewrecker (Oct 22, 2007)

I know the Sea Spray is headed down in the next week or so - It is a 62' Resmondo - plenty of space. I think they still run out of Orange Beach Marina.


----------

